
 Situational overload and ambient overload - joe6pack
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2011/03/situational_ove.php
======
PakG1
This is the perfect explanation to me why taking on too much work results in
getting too little done. Always knew it to be true, but never had an
acceptable reason why.

